# Aspiration from medicine!!!!



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Not having much luck lately - the rescue centre we got the birds from gave us some beaphar bird wormer - I quarantined them both for a month before introducing them to tilly , my handreared girl. After about 6 weeks I took all 3 to my vets who suggested giving them one last dose of beaphar wormer AND my girl Tilly - to be on the safe side. So......did both rescue birds and when it came to my Tilly she chocked! Exact same amount, exact same way as both other birds but she coughed, sneezed, bubbled and shook her head for maybe 2 hours - the vets were closed and I panicked and took her into a steamy bathroom where she couched and bubbled lots - it calmed down and she has eaten quite a bit but will still occasionally splutter  its been 3 hours.....


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's probably fine, but keep an eye on her for any signs of worsening respiratory distress. Most often this happens when a bird gets medication into their sinuses and it takes a while to work its way out.


----------



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you......I've calmed down a bit now....
Definitely a lot lot better, will keep watching.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If she enjoys baths, you could also mist her with warm water. That might help clean her sinuses out faster.


----------



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

OK, will try that in the morning - she is sleeping now and seems tonnes better, still a bit raspy but no sneezing or chocking or bubbling.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

No suggestions to add but I'm glad Tilly is doing better.


----------



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks guys - she's been out allot today and seems all better.....scared the life out of me!
She's just wanted cuddles aaalllllllll day!


----------

